# دهان او ورنيش موصل للكهرباء



## tamerengy (23 سبتمبر 2009)

لدهان قطعة من البلاستيك لتصبح موصلة للتيار الكهربى لتطلى بالنحاس فى حوض نحاس حامضى


----------



## طارق العديسى (22 يناير 2011)

هل توجد اقلام موصله للكهرباء لرسم لوحه مفاتيح تاتش ........ جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

